# Rectus abdominus



## ketsugo (May 13, 2018)

I am not the author but I should have cuz I always preach these notions :
Rectus abdominis, which is the muscle we call 6 pack, that is only one muscle and it goes from the ribs to the hips. Every muscle has an outside coating of conjunctive tissue ( epinisyum), this particular muscle has a very unique looking epinysium, design to have support all along the way where there are no bones to attach to. Now the bio mechanics of this muscle are very simple; first of all the core muscles are primarily  positional, secondary they have biological functions like breathing, digestion , urination, defecation.This muscle simply brings the hips to the thorax or the opposite, the obliques rotate the spine over the hips or the hips over the spine; none of this muscles reaches the femur..but you will still see people moving their legs to train them.
Like any other muscle at the surface of the body their visibility depends on the following factors: 1-water store on top of the epinisyum 2-fat on top of that layer of water. 3-thickness of the dermis. 4-thickness of the epidermis. Let's focus on water and fat, which is what affect the most the look of skeletal muscle (leanness) . there is no set of abdominal exercises that is gonna ever reach Krebs cycle and use fat as a source of energy, so it will always be anaerobic...no way to burn fat by doing abs; fat and unwanted water can only go by dieting properly and doing cardio at the proper intensity, not just any moving around that might bring you back to anaerobic. Another very important issue is the hypertrophy of this muscles...like any other muscle they grow and they are working during most of exercises we do; a lot of people train their abs with weights; symmetry becomes a very important aspect to consider...you do not want the upper insertion of your Rectus to grow out so far that makes your chest look flat or your obliques grow out so far that you start looking like sponge Bob (square ).
Having a lean mid-section is the work of fat-burning cardio and proper diet...mechanical work requires a few measurements, balance and a bit of knowledge.

With that said again : your diet and training decide body composition. Guys that are “ blocky “ should not be doing weighted side bends . Like me I had to shrink my obliques through high concentrated repetition . Correct me if wrong but most want smaller waists line ? Not thick bulky ?


----------



## lilgumby (May 13, 2018)

I dont work my obliques for the same reason . i have a naturally wide waist .  so high reps made them smaller ?


----------



## ketsugo (May 13, 2018)

High just keeps strong tone it’s the guys use weight or ab machines builds thick . Maybe some scrawny dudes need to add but most of us want to have v Shape blocky thick waists do not look attractive


----------



## ASHOP (May 14, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> High just keeps strong tone it’s the guys use weight or ab machines builds thick . Maybe some scrawny dudes need to add but most of us want to have v Shape blocky thick waists do not look attractive



I use some weight on crunch ab machines, but very little. Enough for 30-40 rep range some days. I found my abs just didn't pop until I added some weight. I don't do any oblique training with weights so perhaps that's how I've developed great abs and still keep a small, fit waist line.


----------



## ProFIT (May 16, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I use some weight on crunch ab machines, but very little. Enough for 30-40 rep range some days. I found my abs just didn't pop until I added some weight. I don't do any oblique training with weights so perhaps that's how I've developed great abs and still keep a small, fit waist line.



Good advice. I do the same and prefer some resistance as I feel it helps them pop. But most movements are bodyweight only including all twisting exercises.


----------



## SURGE (May 16, 2018)

I shouldn't but I do enjoy weighted crunches. I agree for most people they shouldn't be adding much resistance to any ab exercises unless they have underdeveloped ab muscles.


----------



## squatster (May 16, 2018)

My 1 abb likes no weight


----------



## ketsugo (May 19, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I use some weight on crunch ab machines, but very little. Enough for 30-40 rep range some days. I found my abs just didn't pop until I added some weight. I don't do any oblique training with weights so perhaps that's how I've developed great abs and still keep a small, fit waist line.





Absolutely- plus some need the abs to pop out and need to do . Sounds like you got it down . Like I always say - you are always your best teacher .


----------

